# Gerhard, Here's some the animals I got this trip.



## desertgoat (Jun 22, 2006)

We had a great hunt in every way except my bow has never made it's way home. Still working on that one. We went with Fort Drummond Safaris.


----------



## GuinnessGood (May 15, 2007)

Nice job...how bout some stories to go along w/the pics?


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

Desertgoat,

Congrats on all your animals, that Red Hartebeest is incredible!


----------



## Ruhan (Jun 13, 2007)

*Congrats desertgoat*

Those are indeed some fine trophies. Great shot on the Burchell, how far did it go before dropping.
I hope you get your bow back ASAP.


----------



## desertgoat (Jun 22, 2006)

The zebra went out 80 yards, the arrow went clear through both shoulders. I was a bit surprised it went that far. This one I shot two years ago only went about 50 yards. Both shots are about the same.


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

INGOZI said:


> Desertgoat,
> 
> Congrats on all your animals, that Red Hartebeest is incredible!


Absolutely! I have never seen one that big! Congrats! Now, if only we could get a few of those in NZ!:wink:


----------



## Gerhard (Aug 3, 2005)

Awesome stuff!!!!!!

That Redhartebeest is a beauty....

Thanks for the photos.

How was the eastern cape compared to the previous venue?

G


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Very nice and awesome animals Desertgoat !!
All they are very beautifull, do you made shoulder mounth of them ?
You must be a proud hunter.


----------



## desertgoat (Jun 22, 2006)

Gerhard, the eastern cape was alot different than Thabazimbi there was alot more mountains and not as much brush. But if I had to chose where to go back to I would go back to this place again. Not that the animals were that much different but hunting with Justin was a better experience. Then again Garry and I were the only ones there at the time, another PH had some clients from Spain but they were still in bed when we left to hunt and we were never back from hunting until way after dark. I really liked being able to hunt until dark. We never had that chance at Thabazimbi. I really wanted to get a Black Wildebeest but the only chance I had it was standing with a bunch of Zebras and didn't ever give me a good clear shot.


----------



## desertgoat (Jun 22, 2006)

KAROOJAGER I plan to shoulder mount everything except the Zebra which I will have a rug made and the Springboks I will do a pedastal mount.


Gerhard, I got a call today from South African Air and they have my bow case and they said they will send to the states tomorrow. I hope to have it by the weekend.


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Congratulations Desertgoat. Some nice trophies, I am very glad to here you had a great time. Are you planing a trip back any time soon? Great news regarding your bow.


----------



## Gerhard (Aug 3, 2005)

desertgoat said:


> KAROOJAGER I plan to shoulder mount everything except the Zebra which I will have a rug made and the Springboks I will do a pedastal mount.
> 
> 
> Gerhard, I got a call today from South African Air and they have my bow case and they said they will send to the states tomorrow. I hope to have it by the weekend.


Thats good news,

I trust you will have the bow back by the weekend then.

Kevin is going to have a lot of work.... :wink:


----------



## nimrod-100 (Jan 11, 2006)

Congrats Desertgoat on these awesome trophy animals.
Looks like you had a great time.


----------

